# Foam coating - Audrey II



## cmceachern (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm currently building the 3rd and 4th versions of Audrey II for a Little Shop production and, as stated in the blue prints, am carving the gum line / lips out of foam and finishing out the shape of the pod with conduit/rattan ribs. My question is: is there a product to coat white "bead foam" (excuse the lack of technical term) to eliminate shedding and protect the shape from dents/chips/breaking with continued use (and feedings) ... My goal is to make the foam lips as strong and as LIGHT as possible. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## MarshallPope (Nov 7, 2012)

Take a look at Rosco FoamCoat. FoatCoat - rosco.com It's exactly what I think you are looking for, though it isn't exactly the cheapest product out there. 
You may be able to get something like a Monster Mud TerrorSyndicate - Monster Mud Demo Page 1 or VSSSD (hopefully the Wiki link will work) to work for you.


----------



## Van (Nov 7, 2012)

Hmmm, Wiki didn't link,
For this particular application I would use a VSSSD mixture of something in the order of 2-3 tubes Latex Caulk, 1qt Latex paint, and NO drywall compound as you want the mix to stay as flexible as possible. 
< Vans Super Secret Scenic Dope> 
BTW ' Bead Foam ' works. Encapsulated Poly-Styrene, also works. The only thing it's not is Extruded Poly-Styrene


----------



## chausman (Nov 7, 2012)

The VSSSD article has other versions. 

...


----------



## cmceachern (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## kicknargel (Nov 12, 2012)

You might also use the age-old method of covering them in cheesecloth and watered-down white glue. The fibrous layer of fabric creates a lot of structural integrity.


----------



## neotrotsky (Nov 12, 2012)

Pasti-Dip aerosol Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating

This stuff is great: Inexpensive, durable and quick to apply. I've used it on several foamcore projects and it's stopped shedding right fast. I've also used it on many hard surfaces and props/furniture that were on loan that we needed to paint a different color. The great part is that you spray it on to more firm surfaces and, when you're done, you can peel it right off with zero damage to the surface underneath!! It even comes in a gloss finish that is great to protect delicate surfaces from moisture and liquid damage from paint or incidental spills


----------



## Greg M (Apr 19, 2017)

cmceachern said:


> Hello all,
> I'm currently building the 3rd and 4th versions of Audrey II for a Little Shop production and, as stated in the blue prints!



I too am about to begin building my own Audrey's for LSoH. What blue prints are you referring to? I'm looking for any resources out there that might help with this build. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Milisch (Dec 19, 2017)

Greg M said:


> I too am about to begin building my own Audrey's for LSoH. What blue prints are you referring to? I'm looking for any resources out there that might help with this build. Thanks.


Are these available for rental!?


----------



## TheaterEd (Dec 20, 2017)

Paul Milisch said:


> Are these available for rental!?


They just did little shop over at sunset playhouse and at Muscal Masquers Might be worth a call to see where they got theirs since their relatively local. 

Also, Welcome to the Booth! Feel free to stop over by the new members board and introduce yourself. You'll find that there are quite a few of us Wisconsin folks hanging around.


----------



## Uncle Dirtnap (Jan 24, 2018)

Casting latex is great for this as well, and works over cheesecloth - but I would recommend playing with that "Great Stuff" expanding foam insulation stuff. It hardens into flexible, very organic looking foam that I have used for giant plants, etc. Plus, it sticks like mad to ye olde 'expanded polystyrene', i.e. cheap beer cooler foam.

If going with any foam, be careful to fireproof it correctly. Those chemicals can be nasty when burnt.


----------

